# Is this girl the ultimate Gigastacy



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 29, 2019)

I can’t find any girl who more perfectly fits the ‘Stacy’ stereotype. She literally looks like a Barbie doll but hasn’t had any surgeries (she’s like 16 I think).



https://instagram.com/loren?igshid=a4f70u0eenn0


----------



## WhiskeyCocaine (Jul 29, 2019)

She has a fake doll look

Not bad but not my type at all


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 29, 2019)

WhiskeyCocaine said:


> She has a fake doll look
> 
> Not bad but not my type at all



Stupid airhead, she should get facefucked by 15 BBC


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 29, 2019)

Fakeup maxxed


----------



## hopemaxxer (Jul 29, 2019)

she frauds with make up to pits of hell and back.

literally everything starting from hair to skin to lips to cheeks to eyes she even covers her monkey ears with her hair, she looks fucking repulsive without make up on


----------



## Aids! (Jul 29, 2019)

Man this makes me upset just seeing it. I wish I were 1% way above average.


----------



## Krezo (Jul 29, 2019)

Cute but like most foids she would look like shit without fakeup.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 29, 2019)

WhiskeyCocaine said:


> She has a fake doll look
> 
> Not bad but not my type at all



Isn’t that the Stacy look though? Obviously she uses make up but I’d say very few girls can achieve her look with or without makeup. She has that cheerleader look to her ad you can just tell she’d be the most popular girl in her high school just by looking at her. Her phenotype just screams hot popular American cheerleader


----------



## WhiskeyCocaine (Jul 29, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Isn’t that the Stacy look though? Obviously she uses make up but I’d say very few girls can achieve her look with or without makeup. She has that cheerleader look to her ad you can just tell she’d be the most popular girl in her high school just by looking at her. Her phenotype just screams hot popular American cheerleader



Yes she has the Stacy phenotype 

Reminds me of the movie " Clueless "

Also looks like a massive spoilt brat 

17 Million followers JUST LOL


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Jul 29, 2019)

She has a very fraudable face that's 50% eyes, and she's maxxing that. In her few pics without makeup, she's still fairly cute tbh.

Not my type, though.


----------



## Time Travel (Jul 29, 2019)

She looks kinda low IQ.
I wouldn't


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 29, 2019)

She has way too much makeup. JFL at bluepilled cucks who still fall for this shit.

She's recessed and looks shit without makeup.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 29, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> She has way too much makeup. JFL at bluepilled cucks who still fall for this shit.
> 
> She's recessed and looks shit without makeup.


She looks very good with and without makeup and she’s not recessed at all. Your standards are ridiculous if you think she looks shit without makeup


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 29, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> She looks very good with and without makeup and she’s not recessed at all. Your standards are ridiculous if you think she looks shit without makeup


looks fucking subhuman. this is not gigastacy, let alone stacy, or high-tier any shape or form


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 29, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> looks fucking subhuman. this is not gigastacy, let alone stacy, or high-tier any shape or form


Yeah you’re right she’s a subhuman.....


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 29, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> She looks very good with and without makeup and she’s not recessed at all. Your standards are ridiculous if you think she looks shit without makeup


That's obviously a recessed chin. She does look shit without makeup compared to her with makeup.


----------



## lookismfugee (Jul 29, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> That's obviously a recessed chin. She does look shit without makeup compared to her with makeup.


legit as sin boyo. jfl at this site, these faggots call themselves bleekpeeleed


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> That's obviously a recessed chin. She does look shit without makeup compared to her with makeup.





lookismfugee said:


> legit as sin boyo. jfl at this site, these faggots call themselves bleekpeeleed


[Blackpill] i only masturbate to girls with huge skulls and forward maxillas

Thread starterSean O'Aspie 
Start dateJun 15, 2019
Watch




*Sean O'Aspie
Banned*
JoinedOct 30, 2018Messages737
Jun 15, 2019

Add bookmark
#1


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## xit (Jul 31, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


forehead too big also not natural blonde
also a bit recessed


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 31, 2019)

Subhuman without fakeup. She’ll birth incel kids


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 2, 2019)

xit said:


> forehead too big also not natural blonde
> also a bit recessed


Autism


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 2, 2019)

weird head to neck ratio


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

xit said:


> forehead too big also not natural blonde
> also a bit recessed


you are literally the lowest T person here. how can you have such a long midfaced girl as your pfp


----------



## AspiringChad (Aug 2, 2019)

ITT: cortisol spikes


----------



## OldRooster (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't think Gigastacy is a thing. But got to admit she is off the charts hot, even in her youtubes, so it is not that much photoshop. Likely one of the 10 hottest women on the planet currently. Lol at being 17, and making an insane amount of money for just making videos and pictures of yourself because you are attractive.


----------



## rtsssy (Aug 2, 2019)

no. subhuman pointy chin, fakeup etc. looks like the regular instabitch


----------



## xit (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 89195


Cope


FatJattMofo said:


> you are literally the lowest T person here. how can you have such a long midfaced girl as your pfp


She mogs everyone


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

xit said:


> Cope


----------



## xit (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 90368


What a pretty pic <333


----------

